
Do Pageviews Matter Anymore?  - joshwa
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17070073/
======
brett
There's definitely got to be a market for a company with better data on the
value of a given site to advertisers, you just have to figure out how to get
the data.

What about some sort of third party google analytics that specifically
targeted whatever metrics make advertising more profitable? If you could prove
your metrics were worthwhile maybe you could convince sites to embed your
stuff to get a good rating and you could sell ratings to whomever is selling
or buying the ads. There's sort of a cart before the horse problem there.
Ideas?

------
brett
I like that they mention in Nielsen's comment "that many news sites force
visitors to click multiple times to read longer stories in sections" and then
they make you do that.

